# Some one just ran into my new GTO



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, didnt take someone long. Some idiot in a POS busted up neon just planted himself into my front fender from the side. Damage isnt TOO bad from what I can see.. Ruined the fender and the right side of the front facia. Whell may have to be replaced as it has been scuffed pretty bad. My steering wheel is also off about 90 degress to the right. Im guessing a bent tie rod or he at least knocked the alliment out pretty bad... Looks like the wheel and fender took most of the impact.

I wonder how available these parts are?

Woudlt the body shop use a front SAP instead of the original facia? Probably easier for them to get, and I wanted one anyway.. I would bet its cheaper too.

Anyone have experience with GTO damage like this

Man am I hot.... Car doesnt even have 500 miles on it yet...


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd be pi$$ed. Good luck in getting it fixed quick. You'll be crazy until you do, but a car can be fixed.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

That sucks. I think the police would have to cuff me at the scene to keep me from beating the snot out of the other driver. But that still would leave my legs free to kick his ass.

Might be a good idea to get your camber checked BEFORE any repairs take place, in order to determine if there is more alignment damage than just the steering wheel being off-center (toed way in). If you have extra negative camber on the "hit" side, your spindle or control arm might be bent, or the strut tower pushed inwards. It all depends on the location of the impact.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I generally do a good job of controlling my bad temper, but I suspect that if someone hit my GTO, I'd be very inclined to do something stupid. 
I actually had this happen to me on another vehicle, I had owned the truck for THREE days whenever some no-driving uh...woman (I almost forgot that this was a family forum) was running her fat mouth on the phone instead of watching where she was going, so she rear-ended me at 40 mph...which pretty much destroyed the rear end of the truck. However, that wasn't the worst part...she had no insurance...and of course no money. "pissed" was an understatement for how I felt.
Anyway, make sure that your GTO looks, handles and runs the same as it did before you sign off and take re-delivery of the car. I'd take it to the best body shop in town to make sure of all those things are PERFECT. Good Luck.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

That sucks! I know how you feel. I had about 2K miles on mine when I zipped into a Walmart for about 5 minutes (literally). And yes, I parked in a remote area of the parking lot with no cars around me. Well, some hillbilly from East Nowhere PA managed to ram a shopping cart into the rear quarter on the passenger side. I only had some minor sheet metal damage but it still pi$$ed me off. There is no shortage of stupid a$$holes in this world. 

You'd think these losers with no money and no insurance would be extra careful because that car they are driving can't be easily replaced. But, then again, that's why they're losers.

Good luck with repairs.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, Im very worried about the suspension. The wheel took alot of the impact I think.. Its evident in the steering wheel being turned 90 degrees to the right (impact side)


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually, they CAN be easily replaced. They're usually driving something from the 80s or early 90s, which can be replaced for about $500, which is why they really don't give a damn. If someone sues them, oh well, they've got nothing to take, so it doesn't affect them one way or the other. 
I'd feel mighty bad if I damaged someone's new car, but some people really don't care. Respect for others' property went down the drain a long time ago.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh its better than that......

I could say lots of things about this guy.... But he jumps out of his POS beater and starts ranting about how he just had it worked on and that HE had the right of way and I was going to pay pay pay. There happened to be an abulance right there waiting behind me.. They both jumped out and had to calm the guy down.. I was just staring him up and down waiting for him to do something stupid. I didnt even say a word.. Thats how much of a fool this guy was... He just got his car out of the shop? Like I give a ****. I dont even have 500 miles on mine and it has neon guts all over it now.

What happened-

I was turning left out of a parking lot... Nice guy decides to let me out. I wave back and proceed to pull out when this dolt decides he HAS to make the light. He jerks his car around the guy stopped to let me out and WHAM right into my fender. I never even made it to the lane, I mean what moron.

The police here in Charlotte "Dont determine fault" whatever that means. He gave us each a police report and that was that.. Except for the putz in the neon, well plugged me so hard he busted his radiator. I drove home, he waited on a tow, which he probably couldnt afford.

So Im sure my wonderful insurance rate I was so happy about will go up now.. All because of this stupid ****


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Dont you guys think a front SAP would be cheaper than the stock fascia anyway?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmm, I guess that means your insurance will try to determine who was at fault. Your rates won't go up if you're not found at fault.
One of the odd things here in MO is that if there is a deer (or other animal) in the road, and you swerve to miss the deer, but hit something else, your rates WILL go up. The deer is considered no-fault if you hit it, but trying to dodge it and hitting something else is considered your fault. Seems like common sense that most people are going to try to miss the deer.
Sounds like you need to beware of the frivilous lawsuit, he sounds like a real jackass who is just waiting to take someone to court.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh get this - 

Cop took 30 minutes to get there.. AMbulance waited.. cuz the guy was, well a jerk...

10 minutes before the cop arrives, he climbs into the back of the ambulance.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Are you in a small town or something? Outside of town? 30 minutes to an accident is a bit excessive...maybe he had a dunkin' donuts emergency.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Borsig said:


> Oh get this -
> 
> Cop took 30 minutes to get there.. AMbulance waited.. cuz the guy was, well a jerk...
> 
> 10 minutes before the cop arrives, he climbs into the back of the ambulance.


Hey, look at it this way, that guy has already been punished.......There's a reason he's driving a beater.

STUPID IS FOREVER!


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Charlotte, NC.

It wasnt an emergency


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You can fix fat, you can even fix ugly these days, but you just can't fix stupid. Yeah, that's punishment, unfortunately, he takes it out on the rest of us...which really sucks when he runs into your new GTO.  

Still, 30 minutes is a bit excessive. A lot of evidence can disappear in 30 minutes. I guess since they don't find fault, that doesn't matter though.

Hopefully the guy didn't damage your front end or frame and it'll be a simple sheet metal repair. After all, you shouldn't be punished for his ignorance.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Im sure something mechanical is damaged.. The steering is off really bad. It still seems to handle ok, but the steering is just outta whack. Of course, I didnt have it over 45 on the way home either.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

It probably just knocked it out of alignment (if you're lucky). Hopefully it's nothing worse. I'd still have several shops look at it to make sure that nothing serious was damaged. Needless to say, steering is kind of a cruicial element in a car that can do 150+ mph.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

would that put the steering whel off 90 degrees to the impact side?

Seems more than a mere allignment issue


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Your steering wheel can be off even if your alignment is perfect. Just because your steering wheel is off doesn't necessarily mean that you have serious problems...of course it doesn't mean you DON'T either.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Borsig said:


> Yes, Im very worried about the suspension. The wheel took alot of the impact I think.. Its evident in the steering wheel being turned 90 degrees to the right (impact side)


You should lay the car up if ya have suspension damage for safety reasons. God forbid ya have another incident and its found that the prior accident caused another one, you will be in big cah cah with insurance company. It is your responsibility to take proper care and custody of your vehicle after an accident. If you continue to drive it while the steering is impaired.......well I dont wanna go any further.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Not only in trouble w/the insurance company, you could also be sued into oblivion. Any sleazy lawyer would LOVE to find out that you're driving a car that hadn't been checked out after an accident, that's a guaranteed winner for the big bucks. As sue-happy as people are these days, there's no way I'd chance it either.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

No Im not going to drive it... I have an old beater that was given to me I can drive, it just needs a belt.

I wouldnt drive it anyway.. runing new tires, etc etc... Goes into insurance tomorrow


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

This certainly calls for a MAJOR......  :shutme


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Borsig said:


> Dont you guys think a front SAP would be cheaper than the stock fascia anyway?


Bro, sorry bout the accident!! I'd likely have strangled theSOB. Be glad you're not down here where most of the drivers were previously riding an ass! To answer your question, the SAP piece is just an add on to the orginal facia.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear that happened to you, good luck with a quick fix!


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

Damn that sucks and I'm sorry to hear it.. I almost had to kill someone this morning.. Stopped at a light for about 5 seconds I hear screeching tires behind me and a pickup truck sliding right at me.. I started to sweat and braced myself for impact.. Luckily he slid right past me on the right and off the shoulder of the road.. I sat there staring at him till the light turned green.. I woulda had to **** someone up seriously had he hit me.. No doubt about that..


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

My GTO was broken into only a few days after I got it.

And as for stupid people, they're everywhere. My mom's Grand Prix was just rear ended two nights ago while it was parked. Some jack arse flew around the corner and hit my mom's parked car nearly head on in the back! She wasn't even parked at the corner....shouldn't be too hard to make a turn and stay in you're lane!  Of course he fled the scene and hit the car so hard he lost all of his antifreeze just moments after the impact. The police tried to follow the trail....but it ended lol. Still haven't found the guy/car. People really piss me off, I know I'm not alone on that one.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Borsig said:


> I was turning left out of a parking lot... Nice guy decides to let me out. I wave back and proceed to pull out when this dolt decides he HAS to make the light. He jerks his car around the guy stopped to let me out and WHAM right into my fender. I never even made it to the lane, I mean what moron.


How many lanes wide (in one direction) was the road the guy in the Neon driving? Did he jump out from lane 2 into lane 1 -- or did he cross over into oncoming traffic to make his pass?

Only reason I ask is that a few years ago -- I was driving along -- when a BMW 7 Series popped out from inbetween a long line of cars waiting for a stop light. In this case, the other driver's insurance company accepted 100% of the blame -- but I'm not sure what's going to happen in your case. 

The reason why is that even though another driver gave you permission to enter the road -- it's still your responsibility to make sure the road is clear. However, it sounds like the other guy was stopped -- then pulled out and hit you...


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

whoa, you got an insurance company to admit guilt/fault?!? You're my new hero!!!


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, he was stopped, and pulled out and hit me..

Lane 2 in to lane 1. There were 2 lanes....

He was impatient and trying to make the light...

My ins complany said the same thing... (Police report has other guy listed first, but no faults) Something about my responsibility blah blah.. 

I got kinda livid with them on the phone.. I was like wtf was I suppsoed to do, lady? Magically make him not dart out and slam into me? I mean I have no control over what the guy does.... Hard telling what will happen. Its going to the shop in the morning though, on my insurance. I dont ahve time for a bunch of office workers to bicker over who pays for what while my car sits in my driveway all busted up. If they remburse me, for my deductable, then so be it. 

oh and the damages are $2500. Thats without any suspension damage which may have to be added to that. Joy Joy.


----------



## cztmgto (Feb 6, 2006)

damage pic?


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Dude!, that sucks.*

I had an incident last fall that was somewhat similar. 
I was turning left in a controlled intersection, and a lady in a Ford SUV wasn't watching what was happening in front of her, so she rammed me when her light turned green. I had a green light, and I made what I contend to be a legal turn, given the circumstances when I began to make my turn. The law says she is supposed to yield to traffic in the intersection when her light turns green. The insurance Co. argued with me that I had the "Greater responsiblility" to make sure I could complete my turn and be out of the way before her light turned green. I don't find this written into the law, but that's the way they told me it works. I spoke with a lawyer, who told me I had an "arguable" case, but went on to add that the jury could go either way but would most likely decide even fault, in which case I got nothing for my trouble, because they would have to decide that she was a greater portion at fault than I was. 
Needless to say, I was as pissed as you probably are right now, and the insurance Co. heard most of the same stuff from me as you probably told them. I'm thinking that they will probably give you the same kind of B.S. IE: your car should not have been there because you were turning into the lane when he was trying to proceed straight in the same lane.
I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if your state works it like Oregon does, you may be in trouble. I understand your side, and I agree that the a$$hat in question should be the one found at fault, but it might not work that way. I honestly and sincerely wish you the best of luck trying to get this to go your way. 
What happened in my case was: Progressive accepted fault on my behalf Then they paid for the work on both vehicles, and my insurance rate will go up about $30/mo. when they renew my policy later this year. 
I suppose it could have worked out worse than it did. I'm still pretty pissed about the whole deal, but I got some work done on my car while they were working on my car. It was way cheaper to have stuff done while it was already getting worked on than it would have been if I had just taken her in.
If you decide to get the front fascia replaced, you can usually negotiate the difference in cost with the bodyshop between repairing/replacing what you have now and painting etc. a new one and putting it on. I had them take the Pontiac arrow off my front fascia when they were repairing it. I think it was a good decision. Look in my gallery @ the most recent pix. if you're interested.

Maximental


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Borsig said:


> Yes, he was stopped, and pulled out and hit me..
> 
> Lane 2 in to lane 1. There were 2 lanes....
> 
> He was impatient and trying to make the light...


Do you have any independent witnesses? If the guy was completely stopped and you were already in the street -- then that would shift fault over to him. Good luck. Sounds like the other guy was a total ******* dirtbag...


----------



## gtoidiotswitch (Feb 13, 2006)

*At least someone hit you and you didn't hit them*

I just got my 2005 and made the mistake of turning the TC control off and trying to turn it around in the middle of the road. I spun out of control and hit a curb, flat. Bent both driver's side wheels and alot of other ****. 4 hours after I bought it. 141 miles. that's how I got the name, idiot switch.
I hate your ride got smashed. The prick was probably too busy checking out your ride to pay attention to driving his POS.
Parts are going to be a bit%h. Not many have been made yet. Be patient though. they will be true parts and not any reman stuff because our rides are so new.


----------

